# Полировка корпуса



## MiKont (5 Янв 2015)

Здравствуйте.

Чем и с помощью чего можно протереть корпус инструмента от разводов, жира и т.п. 

Спасибо.


----------



## Bayanist711 (5 Янв 2015)

Я полирую пастагоем, помогает!


----------



## vev (5 Янв 2015)

Это зачем же паста ГОИ!? Для того, чтобы грязь и разводы убрать!!?
Берем клинер для LCD дисплеев, микрофибровую салфетку. Чуток увлажняем и протираем сначала влажной, а потом сухой частью салфетки. Блестеть будет, как. ... Ну сами увидите.

Пасту ГОИ применяют с использованием круга из многослойной байки при ПОЛИРОВКЕ, когда есть царапины и потертости, а это уже почти что ремонт и потребует некоторых умений/навыков и оборудования.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Янв 2015)

Вдогонку к сообщению Евгения.
Следы от скотча стираем или Уайтспиритом (импортный, как правило, воняет меньше), или берём Бензин - галоша. И то и другое продаётся во всех хоз. магазинах. Если есть запасы Спирта, то подойдёт и он (но его лучше во внутрь, не аккордеона, естественно). Категорически противопоказаны все "номерные" растворители, типа 646 и т.д.
И главное: протирая инструмент - не переусердствуйте (дырку не протрите!).


----------



## vev (7 Янв 2015)

Хотел бы дополнить предупреждения Владимира. 

ЗАБУДЬТЕ, ЧТО В ПРИРОДЕ ВООБЩЕ СУЩЕСТВУЕТ АЦЕТОН! Да и практически любые другие органические растворители. Чистый бензин и уайтспирит и то без фанатизма и с большой осторожностью. 
К сожалению, все растворители в хозмагах - это отходы производства т.е. смеси с зачастую малоконтролируемым составом (поверьте химику-органику). Не факт, что средство с той же этикеткой, что и предыдущее обладает точно такими же свойствами, и будет безвредно для инструмента. Поэтому лучше их избегать.
Ну а если руки все равно чешутся и хочется попробовать что-нибудь и нет возможности себя удержать, то пробуйте по крайней мере где-нибудь в невидимой области на небольшом участке.


----------

